# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  عندي سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااال

## الاء

شخصية الانسان وطبعه بتكون ؟؟؟

1__ بتكون أشي بفطرة الانسان وبكبر وبتكبر شخصيته وصفاته معه ....

2__ أو بكتسبها من البيئه الي عايش فيها وبكبر على أساسها ....

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله بالنسبه الي بتكون من البيئة المحيطة
مع المحافظة على بعض الصفات التي بتكون من الانسان من صغره

----------


## الاء

*يعن مثلا الحرامي ما انخلق حرامي اشي اكتسبه من البيئه الي عايش فيها صح ؟؟


طيب شو الصفات الي ممكن الانسان اكتسبها بلفطره يعني لما انولد  ؟؟؟*

----------


## The Gentle Man

افرض مثلا يعني 
النحافة او النصاحه 
الاشكال الخلقية 
طبعا هذا كلو مزح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

> افرض مثلا يعني 
> النحافة او النصاحه 
> الاشكال الخلقية 
> طبعا هذا كلو مزح



بس انا عم بحكي جد ما بمزح شو الصفات الي انخلق عليها الانسان وكانت بلفطره ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما في صفات بتكون مع الانسان لما ينولد
كلها صفات يكتسبها الانسان من خلال حياته وبكتسبها من البيئة المحيطة

----------


## الاء

> ما في صفات بتكون مع الانسان لما ينولد
> كلها صفات يكتسبها الانسان من خلال حياته وبكتسبها من البيئة المحيطة




يعني كمان  دينه بكتسبه كمان من  البيئه المحيطه صح

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح
في حديث شريف (ان الانسان ينولد على الفطرة فأهله اما ان يهودينه او ينصرانه او كما قال رسول الله

----------


## الاء

شكرا جنتل للمشاركه معاي

----------


## The Gentle Man

عفوا
بس للاسف ولا عضو شارك بهذا الموضوع 
شو القصة

----------


## الاء

عاااادي  

مو حابين مواضيعي 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا موضوعك حلو
بس الله اعلم انه ما في اعضاء

----------


## الاء

يمكن 
تسلم

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اكييد كنا كلنا نايمين


لي عودة للنقاش 

بعدني نعساان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]انا بشوف انها بتكون بالفطرة 

لكن البيئة المحيطه هي الي بتغيره في المستقبل و هي اقوى عامل من عوامل تغيير شخصية الانسان و اخلاقه

شكراً على مواضيعك الجميلة :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

*

انا بامن بمبدأ :
راقب أفكارك لأنها ستصبح كلمات و راقب كلماتك لأنها ستصبح أفعال و راقب أفعالك لأنها ستصبح شخصية و راقب شخصيتك لأنها ستصبح مصير !!!

برأي معظم الصفات مكتسبه من البيئه المحيطه*

----------


## saousana

> شخصية الانسان وطبعه بتكون ؟؟؟
> 
> 1__ بتكون أشي بفطرة الانسان وبكبر وبتكبر شخصيته وصفاته معه ....
> 
> 2__ أو بكتسبها من البيئه الي عايش فيها وبكبر على أساسها ....


شخصية الانسان خليط من ذلك وذاك 
في اشياء ثابتة في شخصيتنا ما رح تختلف لو تربينا في بيئة او جو ثانيين

----------


## الاء

> [align=center]انا بشوف انها بتكون بالفطرة 
> 
> لكن البيئة المحيطه هي الي بتغيره في المستقبل و هي اقوى عامل من عوامل تغيير شخصية الانسان و اخلاقه
> 
> شكراً على مواضيعك الجميلة[/align]




تسلم خالد على المشاركه

----------


## الاء

> *
> 
> انا بامن بمبدأ :
> راقب أفكارك لأنها ستصبح كلمات و راقب كلماتك لأنها ستصبح أفعال و راقب أفعالك لأنها ستصبح شخصية و راقب شخصيتك لأنها ستصبح مصير !!!
> 
> برأي معظم الصفات مكتسبه من البيئه المحيطه*





تسلمي على المرور الرائع

----------


## غريب(gareeb)

[align=center]انا برأيي الصفات الي بتنولد وبتكبر معاه صفات خالو مو تلتين الولد لخالو ههههههههه 

لا بواقع الحال البيئة المحيطة فيه بتكون بالدرجة الاولى بتكوين شخصيتو اما بالنسبة للأمور الي بتنولد معاه بتوقع انها ذاتو ونفسيتو بغض النظر مريضة او سليمة

تقبلي مروري 

غريب (gareeb)[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الانسان صفاته بكتسبها من الوراثة ومن البيئة المحيطة مع افضلية للبيئة المحيطة تصل احيانا الى نسبة 60-80 بالمية للبيئة المحيطة

لكن هذه النسبة متفاوتة من شخص لاخر ومن مجتمع لاخر وقد تصل النسبة احيانا الى 50 بالمية لكل منهما

اما مسألة الدين التي يكتسبها الانسان من البيئة فأنا اعتقد ان الانسان بفطرته يولد مسلما

----------


## الاء

مشكور غريب على المشاركه

----------


## الاء

> الانسان صفاته بكتسبها من الوراثة ومن البيئة المحيطة مع افضلية للبيئة المحيطة تصل احيانا الى نسبة 60-80 بالمية للبيئة المحيطة
> 
> لكن هذه النسبة متفاوتة من شخص لاخر ومن مجتمع لاخر وقد تصل النسبة احيانا الى 50 بالمية لكل منهما
> 
> اما مسألة الدين التي يكتسبها الانسان من البيئة فأنا اعتقد ان الانسان بفطرته يولد مسلما





صح مسألت الدين بكتسبه من أهله يعني من البيئه المحيطه فيه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا من رأيي
انو الانسان خليط
من الفطرة ومن المجتمع بيتغير حسب المجتمع اللي عايش فيه
ويمكن يغير بعض اطباعه عشان البيئة

واحيانا الطبع يغلب التطبع

شكرا لموضوعك الحلو

----------


## الاء

تسلم مهدي على المشاركه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الانسان صفاته بكتسبها من الوراثة ومن البيئة المحيطة مع افضلية للبيئة المحيطة تصل احيانا الى نسبة 60-80 بالمية للبيئة المحيطة
> 
> لكن هذه النسبة متفاوتة من شخص لاخر ومن مجتمع لاخر وقد تصل النسبة احيانا الى 50 بالمية لكل منهما
> 
> اما مسألة الدين التي يكتسبها الانسان من البيئة فأنا اعتقد ان الانسان بفطرته يولد مسلما


انا حكيت يا الاء ان الانسان بفطرته يولد مسلما

----------


## الاء

> انا حكيت يا الاء ان الانسان بفطرته يولد مسلما



 بنولد مسلم واهله بخلوه على حسب دينتهم سواء مسيحي او مسلم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا من رأيي
> انو الانسان خليط
> من الفطرة ومن المجتمع بيتغير حسب المجتمع اللي عايش فيه
> ويمكن يغير بعض اطباعه عشان البيئة
> 
> واحيانا الطبع يغلب التطبع
> 
> شكرا لموضوعك الحلو




 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

اللهم صلي عالنبي

الانسان يولد على الفطره وهاي الفطره هي حب الخير و حب الاخرين
و لكن الوسط اللي يولد فيه الانسان يؤثر عليه ويجعل منه اما انسان صالح
و محب للخير أو انسان فاسد وغير سوي
وهذا الشي يعتمد على:
التربيه
الظروف الاجتماعيه والاقتصاديه
العلاقات الاسريه
واهم شي الوازع الديني

وعلى هيك الانسان يتأثر بهذي الظروف و تبين في تعامله مع الاخرين وبحياته اليوميه

----------


## الاء

تسلم عجلوني للمشاركه الرائعه

----------


## المتميزة

تتكون شخصية الشخص بالاثنين معا بس العامل الاقوى هو المجتمع

----------


## الاء

مرررسي للمرور

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الشخص اذا عنده ارادة تكون شخصيته قوية رح تكون قوية مع وجود بعض الظروف و العوامل المحيطة بس ما يوصل الامر ل انعدام الشخصية و طبعا كل انسان اله شخصيته الحاصة به و بعمل على تحسينها طول الحياة لتوصتت للمستوى المطلوب و التجارب لها اكبر دورو الحياة مدرسة في الاخر 3333333333333
شذى الياسمين

----------


## الاء

مرررسي للمرور

----------

